# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > دانشگاه ها >  دانشگاه بین المللی امام خمینی قزوین

## Mahsa.Nzr

*از ویکیپدیا، دانشنامهٔ آزاد*


تأسیس  دانشگاه بین المللی اسلامی ایران در جلسهُ روز دو شنبه ۱۹ دیماه سال ۱۳۶۲  مجلس شورای اسلامی تصویب گردید و در تاریخ ۲۹ دیماه سال ۱۳۶۲ به تاُیید  شورای نگهبان رسید و در واقع مبدأ و منشأ وتأسیس مؤسسه ای با اهداف تصریح  شده در قانون مصوب سال ۱۳۶۲ و اساسنامهُ مصوب شورای عالی انقلاب فرهنگی  (۱۳۷۷/۴/۳۰) را باید در نظر و اندیشهُ رهبرکبیر و بنیانگذار جمهوری اسلامی  ایران حضرت امام خمینی (ره) جستجو کرد. در سال ۱۳۷۱ مجتمع آموزش عالی  دهخدای قزوین در دانشگاه ادغام گردید واین دانشگاه با نام دانشگاه بین  المللی امام خمینی (ره) مزین گردید.

اطلاعات آماری به صورت کلی
تعداد رشتههای مصوب کاردانی : ۲ رشتهتعداد رشتههای مصوب کارشناسی ناپیوسته : ۱ رشتهتعداد رشتههای مصوب کارشناسی پیوسته : ۳۳ رشتهتعداد رشتههای مصوب کارشناسی ارشد پیوسته : ۱ رشتهتعداد رشتههای مصوب کارشناسی ارشد نا پیوسته : ۳۲ رشتهتعداد رشتههای مصوب دکتری : ۷ رشته (ریاضی کاربردی، ریاضی محض ، زبان و ادبیات فارسی، تاریخ ایران بعد از اسلام ، شیمی تجزیه، آینده پژوهی و مهندسی معماری - گرایش طراحی مجموعهها و ساختمانهای نیروگاهی)تعداد اعضای هیأت علمی: ۱۸۳ نفرتعداد دانشجویان ایرانی وغیر ایرانی:۸۰۰۰ نفرمسجد دانشگاه: مساحت ۲۴۷۰ متر مربع /سال بهره برداری ۱۳۸۳کتابخانه مرکزی دانشگاه : مساحت ۴۰۶۲ متر مربع /سال بهره برداری : ۱۳۷۸



دانشکدهها
دانشگاه بینالمللی امام خمینی درحال حاضردارای ۷ دانشکده میباشد.
فنی و مهندسیمعماری و شهرسازیعلوم پایهعلوم انسانیعلوم اجتماعیعلوم و تحقیقات اسلامیمرکز آموزش زبان فارسی (ویژه دانشجویان خارجی)

روسای سابق دانشگاه
دکتر محمد معروف مشاط ، آخرین رئیس مجتمع آموزش عالی دهخدا (۱۳۶۶ - ۱۳۵۹)دکتر علی اکبر صالحی ، دکترای مهندسی هسته ای از دانشگاه ام آی تی - عضو هیئت علمی دانشگاه صنعتی شریف (۱۳۶۸ - ۱۳۶۷)دکتر سید غلامرضا شیرازیان ، دکترای عمران (۱۳۷۱ - ۱۳۷۰)دکتر محمد تقی خانی ، دکترای بیوشیمی - عضو هیئت علمی دانشگاه تربیت مدرس (۱۳۵۷ - ۱۳۵۶)دکتر سعید سهراب پور، دکترای مکانیک از دانشگاه کالیفرنیا، برکلی - عضو هیئت علمی دانشگاه صنعتی شریف (۱۳۷۵ - ۱۳۷۳)دکتر رسول کاظم پور ، دکترای شیمی - عضو موسسه پژوهش و برنامه ریزی آموزش عالی (۱۳۷۶ - ۱۳۷۵)دکتر علی اصغر ورسه ای ، دکترای ریاضی (۱۳۸۰ - ۱۳۷۶)دکتر محسن بهشتی سرشت ، دکترای تاریخ - عضو هیئت علمی دانشگاه امام خمینی(ره) (۱۳۸۳ - ۱۳۸۰)دکتر سید ابوالحسن نایینی ، دکترای عمران - عضو هیئت علمی دانشگاه امام خمینی(ره) (۱۳۸۵ - ۱۳۸۳)دکتر حسن غفوری فرد، دکترای فیزیک هسته ای - عضو هیئت علمی دانشگاه صنعتی امیرکبیر (۱۳۸۸ - ۱۳۸۵)

دانشکده فنی و مهندسی



دانشکده معماری



دانشکده علوم انسانی



دانشکده علوم پایه

----------


## Mahsa.Nzr

*دانشکده علوم پایه*  این  دانشکده در سال 1374 با چهار گروه آموزشی ریاضی، فیزیک، شیمی و آمار تأسیس  شد و درحال حاضر تعداد دانشجویان این دانشکده بالغ بر 866 نفر و تعداد  اعضای هیأت علمی آن 37 نفر می باشد. گروه فیزیک کاربردی در دو گرایش فیزیک  حالت جامد و فیزیک اتمی و مولکولی در دو مقطع کارشناسی و کارشناسی ارشد در  حال پذیرش دانشجواست . این گروه دارای امکانات آموزشی و کمک آموزشی مناسبی  نظیر آزمایشگاه های الکترونیک، فیزیک مدرن، حرارت، مکانیک، الکتریسته و  اپتیک است.






رئیس دانشکده  : علی آبکار

معاون آموزشی و پژوهشی : ابراهیم وطن دوست

زمان تأسیس : 1374

تعداد دانشجو : 1503 نفر

گروه های آموزشی (5)

اعضای هیأت علمی (43 نفر)

----------


## Mahsa.Nzr

*دانشکده علوم انسانی*  نظر  به اهداف و رسالت دانشگاه، دانشکدة علوم انسانی از جایگاه و اهمیّت ویژه  ای برخوردار است. این دانشکده بزرگترین دانشکده دانشگاه محسوب می شود و  درحال حاضر بیش از نیمی از ظرفیت دانشجویی دانشگاه را به خود اختصاص داده  است. در این دانشکده هم اکنون14 گروه آموزشی به فعالیت آموزشی و تحقیقاتی  اشتغال دارند.و تعداد اعضای هیات علمی این دانشکده 72 نفر می باشد.

 

رئیس دانشکده  :  احمد پاشازانوس

معاون آموزشی و پژوهشی :  باقر علی عادلفر

زمان تأسیس : 1372

تعداد دانشجو : 1193 نفر

گروه های آموزشی (5)

اعضای هیأت علمی (36 نفر) 
*گروه های اموزشی :*

----------


## Mahsa.Nzr

*دانشکده فنی و مهندسی*  دانشکده  فنی و مهندسی دانشگاه بین المللی امام خمینی (ره) فعالیت رسمی خود را در  سال 1374 با هدف ایجاد یک قطب مهندسی کارآمد در قزوین و ایجاد امکانات  مناسب جهت پرورش استعدادهای جوانان و تأمین نیروی انسانی متخصص، اجرای طرح  های صنعتی و استقلال علمی کشور آغاز کرد و در حال حاضر تعداد دانشجویان این  دانشکده بالغ بر 1309 نفر می باشد که در گروه آموزشی مهندسی عمران، مهندسی  مواد و متالورژی، مهندسی معدن و مهندسی کشاورزی (آبیاری)، مهندسی بیو  تکنولوژی کشاورزی ، مهندسی برق (کنترل و مخابرات) ، مهندسی مکانیک (طراحی  جامدات) و مهندسی نرم افزار کامپیوتر مشغول به تحصیل هستند. تعداد اعضای  هیأت علمی 67 نفر است .



 

رئیس دانشکده : جعفر احمدی

معاون آموزشی و پژوهشی : سعید باغشاهی

زمان تأسیس : 1374

تعداد دانشجو : 2067 نفر

گروه های آموزشی (10)

اعضای هیأت علمی (70 نفر)


*گروه های آموزشی*

----------


## Mahsa.Nzr

*دانشکده معماری و شهرسازی*    دانشکده معماری و شهرسازی یکی از چهار دانشکده فعال در دانشگاه بین المللی  امام خمینی (ره) است که با مجوز قطعی شورای گسترش آموزش عالی در تاریخ 6/  2/ 82 تاسیس و شروع بکار نمود. در راستای اهداف عالیه دانشگاه که تاسیس  رشته های تخصصی در مقطع کارشناسی ارشد و دکترا و ایجاد دانشکده های تخصصی  است ؛ با راه اندازی رشته کارشناسی ارشد ناپیوسته مهندسی معماری در نیمسال  اول سال تحصیلی 83- 82 و ترکیب آن با رشته های کارشناسی معماری و شهرسازی  موجود زمینه لازم برای برپایی دانشکده معماری و شهرسازی را فراهم گردید که  سبب ارتقاء وجهه دانشگاه شده که به لحاظ نام و سطح، جایگاه شایسته ای را می  طلبد.این دانشکده دارای فضای آموزشی مناسب شامل 4 کارگاه طراحی معماری و  یک کارگاه عکاسی، می باشد. ضمناً دانشجویان این دانشکده از سایت رایانه ای  تخصصی معماری وسایر امکانات کمک آموزشی بهرمند می باشند.تعداد دانشجویان  این دانشکده 426 نفر و اعضای هیأت علمی آن 14 نفر است .



رئیس دانشکده  :  حسن ذوالفقارزداه

معاون آموزشی و پژوهشی :  مجید زارعی

زمان تأسیس : 1382

تعداد دانشجو : 591 نفر

گروه های آموزشی (3)

اعضای هیأت علمی (16 نفر)


*گروه های آموزشی*

----------


## Mahsa.Nzr

*دانشکده علوم اجتماعی*  نظر  به اهداف و رسالت دانشگاه، دانشکدة علوم اجتماعی از جایگاه و اهمیّت ویژه  ای برخوردار است. در این دانشکده هم اکنون6 گروه آموزشی به فعالیت آموزشی و  تحقیقاتی اشتغال دارند.




رئیس دانشکده  :  محمد مهدی مظفری

معاونت آموزشی و پژوهشی :  جواد رضازاده

زمان تأسیس : 1386

تعداد دانشجو : 1624 نفر

گروه های آموزشی (6)

اعضای هیأت علمی (36 نفر)


*گروه آموزشی*

----------


## Mahsa.Nzr

*دانشکده علوم و تحقیقات*  نظر  به اهداف و رسالت دانشگاه، دانشکده علوم و تحقیقات اسلامی از جایگاه و  اهمیّت ویژه ای برخوردار است. در این دانشکده هم اکنون4 گروه آموزشی به  فعالیت آموزشی و تحقیقاتی اشتغال دارند.




 
رئیس دانشکده  :  حسین نمازی فر

معاون آموزشی و پژوهشی :  مهدي رشوند بوکاني

زمان تأسیس : 1386

تعداد دانشجو : 812 نفر

گروه های آموزشی (5)

اعضای هیأت علمی (20 نفر)


*گروه های آموزشی*

----------


## Mahsa.Nzr

*مرکز آموزش زبان فارسی*  مرکز  آموزش زبان فارسی دوره های متعدد فارسی راکه متناسب با نیاز افراد مختلف  است برگزار می کند. در دوره های فارسی پایه و فارسی پیشرفته زبان آموزان  هفته ای 20 ساعت آموزش می بینند. کلاسها بر اساس چهار مهارت اصلی درک  شنیدن، مکالمه، درک خواندن و نگارش و درس دستور برنامه ریزی می شود . میزان  تاکید بر مهارت ها در حالت عمومی یکسان است ولی چنانچه زبان آموزان نیاز  به تقویت بیشتر مهارت های خاص داشته باشند در دوره های ویژه گروهی برنامه  ریزی خاصی صورت می گیرد.




 

رئیس دانشکده : سید محمد میر حسینی 
معاون آموزشی و پژوهشی : امیررضا وکیلی فرد 
زمان تأسیس : 1371 
تعداد دانشجو : 259 نفر 
گروه های آموزشی (1) 
اعضای هیأت علمی (4 نفر) 



*جذب دانشجویان غیر ایرانی* 
دانشگاه  بین المللی امام خمینی (ره) به منظور تحقق بخشیدن به اهداف اساسنامه و  رسالت بین المللی خود، از میان داوطلبان کشورهای مختلف جهان دانشجو می  پذیرد. این دانشگاه با برخورداری از امکانات و تجهیزات پیشرفته ی آموزشی و  اعضای هیأت علمی مجرب با بیش از بیست سال سابقه ی درخشان در پذیرش دانشجوی  غیرایرانی، بستر مناسبی را برای ادامه تحصیل نخبگان کشورهای جهان فراهم می  کند. بخش پذیرش دانشجویان غیر ایرانی این دانشگاه، شرایط و مقررات تحصیلی  دانشگاه را در قالب شیوه نامه ی پذیرش دانشجویان غیر ایرانی به دو صورت *نوع 2* و* نوع 3* ، در اختیار داوطلبان گرامی قرار می دهد.

----------


## Mahsa.Nzr

*کتابخانه دانشگاه*  *آشنايي با کتابخانه مرکزي*


مديريت کتابخانه مرکزي : دکتر ناصر محسني نيا


کتابخانه  مرکزي دانشگاه در مساحت 4062 متر مربع با چندين سالن ازجمله سالن مخزن  کتاب بالغ بر 100000 جلد کتاب به زبان هاي فارسي، عربي و لاتين (قابل  امانت) و سالن کتب مرجع با تعداد 11000 جلد کتاب فارسي، عربي و لاتين در  شمالغرب مسجد دانشگاه و روبروي تالار مرکزي واقع شده است.
جامعه  استفاده کننده از اين کتابخانه استادان، دانشجويان،کارکنان دانشگاه و  بعضاٌ مراجعيني هستند که از دانشگاه ها و مراکز ديگر معرفي مي شوند. تاريخ  تأسيس کتابخانه به سال 1350 که در آن سال دانشگاه با نام مدرسه عالي غزالي  فعاليت داشت، برمي گردد. از آن تاريخ تا کنون محل کتابخانه به ساختمان هاي  متعددي منتقل شده است. ساختمان فعلي کتابخانه از سال 1379 مورد بهره برداري  قرار گرفته است.کتابخانه مرکزي داراي بخش هاي:خدمات فني، مجموعه سازي و  فرآهم آوري، نشريات، مرجع ، امانت و اطلاع رساني است.

----------


## Mahsa.Nzr

*تصاویری از دانشگاه*

----------


## Mohadese

شبانه چه رشته هایی داره؟

----------


## AlirezaAsghari

دوستان یه سوال
دانشگاه بین المللی قزوین شهریه اخذ میکنه؟

----------


## Ali.psy

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط AlirezaAsghari


دوستان یه سوال
دانشگاه بین المللی قزوین شهریه اخذ میکنه؟


سلام خیر..فقط بین المللیه همین..

در ضمن سوال در تایپک مورد نظر انتخاب رشته بپرسید*

----------


## artim

دانشجو ها بین المللش از افغانستان و.. هست فکر نکنین از اروپا و... هست

----------


## Egotist

> دانشجو ها بین المللش از افغانستان و.. هست فکر نکنین از اروپا و... هست


اینو باید به افغانیا هم گوشزد کنی 
بنده خداها با این دید میان که همکلاسیاشون بچه ناف پاریس هستن: ))

----------


## artim

> اینو باید به افغانیا هم گوشزد کنی 
> بنده خداها با این دید میان که همکلاسیاشون بچه ناف پاریس هستن: ))


نه بابا افغانیان میگن که ایران دیگه جای زندگی نیست
اتفاقا خیلی دانا و هوشیارن

----------


## MOAZIZ

بسیار دانشگاه عالی ای هست این دانشگاه و به غیر از دانشگاه های کلان شهرها(شیراز.اصفهان.تبریز.مش  هد.تهران)از همه دانشگاه ها بهتره

----------

